# Basic TE probelms



## dmazyn (Dec 23, 2009)

I picked up a Basci TE from one of aristo craft sets off ebay and am having problems which I hope some one can help. When I have everything connected and press the fast button nothing happens no power nothing. I checked with a multimeter and I get no readings at the track connectors on the receiver but the power pack gives me good readings as well as the solder points where the power wires are on the circit board.

I assume that I should get no readings at the track connectors until I press the fast button to increase the voltage going to the track but even when I press the fast button I get nothing on the meter.

Anyone have any trouble shooting exp. with these?

The only thing I can come up with is interference with the remote which on the back says it's set to 27.195.

dmazyn


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe you are too far? The TE Basic has a very limited range. Anyway, maybe something at the link will help you out.
http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/t...l#versions


----------



## dmazyn (Dec 23, 2009)

I do not think I am too far becase I am less than 1 foot away when trying to test it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a light bulb, not a meter to see what the Basic TE is doing. 

Output is not pure DC, it is pulsed DC which a meter on DC may not measure properly, depending on the meter design.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you sure that you have correctly linked the transmitter to the trackside receiver. Actually, you can be too close when linking, and have it not happen. I would get back a couple of feet at least from the antenna, but still close enough to hold the button down on the receiver. It will be correctly linked if when you press the forward button on the transmitter, the green light comes on, on the receiver. Once linked, mine work over 150 feet away. 
Paul


----------



## dmazyn (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a LED light I tried connecting to the track power connectors and it did not light up when pressing the fast button.

This is the basic TE so my understanding is there is no linking to the receiver unless I'm missing something.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By dmazyn on 04 Feb 2010 09:58 AM 
I have a LED light I tried connecting to the track power connectors and it did not light up when pressing the fast button.

This is the basic TE so my understanding is there is no linking to the receiver unless I'm missing something.


Don't use an LED, try a plain 12 volt light bulb.

I don't think you are missing anything..., others are confusing the Basic with the other models. Make sure that you have the receiver correctly attached to the power supply and that the transmitter batteries are fresh.


I tried using a TE Basic in the engine on batteries, and was limited to about 8 feet of range. You should get better range with a typical installation and the antenna wire straight up, but don't count on 150 feet as noted above. (More like ~25 feet if you are lucky.) I passed mine on to someone else so no longer have it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Are we all talking about the same TE ? The orange one, or the black one?


----------



## CLBee (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you tried a different or new battery? I have seen where even a 9v fresh from the store is bad. I am getting an Aristocraft starter set with Basic Train Engineer that I brought from Ebay soon, so I have no personal exp. yet. On the webpage linked eariler I found the BTE, and it says "About the only thing that can be set wrong is the polarity. It won't work with the wrong polarity but it won't be damaged by the wrong polarity either." Also, check the battery contacts. I have read that older models of the BTE have problems with the battery making contact.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 of the orange Basic TE's. 

No linking needed, BUT the frequency of the transmitter and receiver must be identical!!!!!! 

045 is 27.045mhz, 195 is 27.195mhz and these are different units. 

Here is a list of Aristo fequencies used: 

TX BOX BLACK GRAY 
ch 1 27.045 75.41 
ch 2 27.065 75.45 
ch 3 27.085 75.49 
ch 4 27.105 75.53 
ch 5 27.125 75.57 
ch 6 27.145 75.61 
ch 7 27.165 75.65 
ch 8 27.195 75.69 
ch 9 27.225 75.73 
ch10 27.255 75.77 
The TRACK # does not change the frequency. 

Basic TE used the same frequencies as the black transmitter.


----------



## dmazyn (Dec 23, 2009)

The remote has 27.195 on the back and I checked the crystal on the board and it's at 27.195 so I checked the receiver crystal and it is 26.74. Odd that the receiver would have a 26.xx number I thought thay all should be 27.xx?

Could this be the reason for it not doing anything?

The seller on ebay says he has more remotes so he is going to check to see if he has any other than 27.195.

dmazyn


----------

